# Shame on you Shuckins!!!!!!



## zephead61 (Apr 18, 2012)

Dear Mr. Shuckins,
I have been on this forum two months now. Time and time again, I have witnessed the carnage you have bestowed upon us Noobies. I for one, think your actions are deplorable! How dare you take advantage of us minors, then laugh in our faces (those who still have a face)!

You Sir, think just because you have enough ammo to wipe out this entire planet, can take advantage of us Noobs? Mr. Hussein thought the same thing and where is he now?!

Just know this: When we Noobs get our stripes, we intend to unleash an ass-kicking like one you have never experienced!:behindsofa:

How 'bout it Noobs? Are you with me on this?! We MUST band together and defeat this Puff Monster!

Zephead61

ps. Oh, and thanks again for the smokes!eace:


----------



## BillyGoat (Apr 1, 2012)




----------



## MontyTheMooch (May 27, 2012)

It can be our own little "Occupy Shuckins' Stash" rally.  I'll occupy his third humidor....


----------



## jphank (Apr 29, 2012)

See, I was thinking the same thing. If all us noobs get together and launch one massive assault, maybe poke the ol' bear just right!


----------



## 03Jarhead (Apr 30, 2012)

Does the bear make the same sound as the Pilsbury Dough Boy cause I deffinitly will poke the bear to see lol


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

You say you want to stop the his destruction of noobs? The only thing that will come of this is that more innocent noobs will get blown sky high. But I'll certainly have fun watching the carnage! Good luck, suckaz!


----------



## MontyTheMooch (May 27, 2012)

I shall picket (_my mailman from the front porch_) with a brand new "n00b p0w3r" sign as I launch my ordinance package that smells of R.I.F*.

_*R.I.F. is a Navy term to describe the mothball smell coming off of the uniforms of new recuruits. It means Recruit InProcessing Facility_


----------



## Danfish98 (Jun 5, 2011)

The only think Zilla likes more than destroying noobs is destroying noobs who complain about being destroyed and try to get Shuckins back. Really looking forward to watching how this plays out opcorn:


----------



## Matt4370 (Jan 14, 2012)

Yeah............This is not really a recommended course of action. 
Good luck to all who decide to get themselves involved and risk the safety of themselves, their families, their city, and possibly their entire state.


----------



## ouirknotamuzd (Jan 29, 2011)

if I had a cigar for every time a Noob threatened to put a stop to the mighty Shuckins, I'd have a shitload of cigars..

Pinhead Jr.: "Dude, you do have a shitload of cigars."

Herfabomber: "That's besides the point...I was just sayin'"

good luck with this Fool's Errand, Noobs...you're not the first to try and inevitably fail, but you will be following a great tradition of brave knuckleheads whose footsteps you'll be following in....

The ZK tried.....couldn't do it

the mouse had a go at him....nope..nuh-uh...didn't happen

even I took a shot at bringing the man down and failed miserably

why, even one of Sarge's legendary Nuclear Strikes against him just mussed up his hair

still, I guess ya gotta do what ya gotta do....have fun


----------



## AStateJB (Oct 13, 2011)

I took a shot at him once. Never intended to destroy him, but I don't think I even rattled him. Have fun trying though. lol


----------



## hipoblaze (Feb 1, 2012)

good luck fellow noob many have tried hell the zilla killa 2.0(zk) was put together of crazy minded individuals who banded together to try and blow ron SKY high and i believe they failed......(miserably if i remember hearing cause they hardly touched him). i myself bombed ron but not of the normal style i know i have no match for his mighty CRAZY cigar stash so i sent something he'd never to my knowledge had before - a custom made bombed by SHUCKINS wood sign/plaque sorta thing i built. so i guess what i am saying is best of luck and GRAB YOUR ANKLES your in for a helluva ride.


joshey


----------



## zephead61 (Apr 18, 2012)

We must band together Brother Noobs! I, for one, take this personally. Hey, he even blew my wife's mind!(by the way, thanks!)

I shall begin the planning stage and will recruit my NOTL(Noobs of the Leaf) to rain down a hail of fire to the one SHUCKINS and all who support his cause!

Mwahahahahahahaha!

That is all.......


----------



## atllogix (May 1, 2012)

He hasn't personally touched me, but as a fellow noob, it sounds like something I'd like to take part in.


----------



## Packerjh (Nov 29, 2009)

atllogix said:


> He hasn't personally touched me *yet*, but as a fellow noob, it sounds like something I'd like to take part in.


Fixed that for you


----------



## atllogix (May 1, 2012)

Packerjh said:


> Fixed that for you


Well in that case I guess the best thing to do is a preemptive strike.


----------



## BurnOne (Feb 26, 2012)

He hasn't got me either Garron, but i dunno. Seems like a short path to a glorious demise. 
Could be fun....


----------



## ProbateGeek (Oct 13, 2010)

ouirknotamuzd said:


> ...you're not the first to try and inevitably fail, but you will be following a great tradition of brave knuckleheads whose footsteps you'll be following in....
> 
> The ZK tried.....couldn't do it
> 
> ...


Lest we forget:



















At least the Squids brought a tear to the old man's eye - I'll forever be proud of that fact.

p


----------



## MontyTheMooch (May 27, 2012)

Now that's some dedicated bomb building there......


----------



## ouirknotamuzd (Jan 29, 2011)

ProbateGeek said:


> Lest we forget:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


as well you should be, Terry.....that was truly one of the greatest bombs in the annals of Puff history


----------



## Packerjh (Nov 29, 2009)

That was a great Squid bomb...and a well deserved one!


----------



## Packerjh (Nov 29, 2009)

atllogix said:


> Well in that case I guess the best thing to do is a preemptive strike.


Well, Japan did that wih Pearl Harbor...how'd that end up??

Just sayin'


----------



## atllogix (May 1, 2012)

Packerjh said:


> Well, Japan did that wih Pearl Harbor...how'd that end up??
> 
> Just sayin'


Yes, but how many noobz were plotting the same thing with them...:grouphug:


----------



## MontyTheMooch (May 27, 2012)

9405 5036 9930 0040 5173 14

This'll be interesting.


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

ProbateGeek said:


> At least the Squids brought a tear to the old man's eye - *I'll forever fear for my life* because of that fact.


Fixed.


----------



## MontyTheMooch (May 27, 2012)

Aninjaforallseasons said:


> Fixed.


LOL!


----------



## ProbateGeek (Oct 13, 2010)

_"I wouldn't give a tinker's damn for a man who isn't sometimes afraid. Fear's the spice that makes it interesting to go ahead." _
― Daniel Boone, cob smoker


----------



## lostdog13 (Jan 16, 2012)

MontyTheMooch said:


> 9405 5036 9930 0040 5173 14
> 
> This'll be interesting.


Just make sure your cloaking device is fully operational and you'll be fine


----------



## abhoe (Feb 29, 2012)

^and so it begins.


----------



## atllogix (May 1, 2012)

hrmm. Not sure if I can even tag on this, I can't see addresses I don't believe, or I just don't know how to find it. :frusty:


----------



## shuckins (Jun 24, 2009)

atllogix said:


> I can't see addresses


i can see your address...lol


----------



## Goldstein (Mar 7, 2012)

shuckins said:


> i can see your address...lol


:rotfl: :rotfl: :wave: :rip:


----------



## atllogix (May 1, 2012)

shuckins said:


> i can see your address...lol


This isn't fair, Im at a huge disadvantage now. :crutch:


----------



## abhoe (Feb 29, 2012)

shuckins said:


> i can see your address...lol


Best retort....wait for it.... ever.


----------



## bazookajoe8 (Apr 6, 2012)

op2:


----------



## MontyTheMooch (May 27, 2012)

shuckins said:


> i can see your address...lol


ROFL!!! D'OH!!!!


----------



## MontyTheMooch (May 27, 2012)

abhoe said:


> Best retort....wait for it.... ever.


I laughed when I saw it. I laughed even harder when I realized who WROTE it.


----------



## ProbateGeek (Oct 13, 2010)

atllogix said:


> This isn't fair, Im at a huge disadvantage now. :crutch:


When it comes to shuckins, we're ALL at a huge disadvantage. Always. That's a big part of the beauty of this place, the excited trepidation.

Live with it... :ss


----------



## MontyTheMooch (May 27, 2012)

ProbateGeek said:


> When it comes to shuckins, we're ALL at a huge disadvantage. Always. That's a big part of the beauty of this place, the excited trepidation.
> 
> Live with it... :ss


Hell....most B&Ms are at a disadvantage when it comes to Shuckins!


----------



## zephead61 (Apr 18, 2012)

op2:


----------



## WitnessProtection (Mar 20, 2012)

Terrible shame this business of assault is... My services may be needed at some point...


----------



## sweater88 (Jul 31, 2011)

WitnessProtection said:


> Terrible shame this business of assault is... My services may be needed at some point...


Interesting, very interesting, but I bet Shuckins destroys you too!


----------



## MontyTheMooch (May 27, 2012)

WitnessProtection said:


> Terrible shame this business of assault is... My services may be needed at some point...


Only if they want to be found....the guy in WitSec always gets whacked.


----------



## WitnessProtection (Mar 20, 2012)

Maybe. Maybe not.


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

shuckins said:


> i can see your address...lol


:biglaugh:

That's... _awesome_.


----------



## mturnmm (May 18, 2011)

I have seen this syndrome before....Shuckins bombs a N00b and the N00b thinks they can play with the adults (they can't). They send Shuckins a bomb or 2....and then they go off into obscurity...(AKA Mr. Dave)...remember that Ron...good memories. Well have fun N00bs throwing bricks into the grand canyon trying to fill it.


----------



## exprime8 (May 16, 2011)

Oh when Oh when will shuckins stop picking on Noobs???










NEVER!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Deadhead Dave (Jun 10, 2012)

You people are all crazy. Makes me feel right at home


----------



## atllogix (May 1, 2012)

Somebody had someone place a bomb at my mailbox!


----------



## zephead61 (Apr 18, 2012)

atllogix said:


> Somebody had someone place a bomb at my mailbox!


I hate it when that happens.


----------



## Dhughes12 (Feb 15, 2012)

abhoe said:


> Best retort....wait for it.... ever.


^^ this


----------



## Dhughes12 (Feb 15, 2012)

atllogix said:


> Somebody had someone place a bomb at my mailbox!


run!!!


----------



## atllogix (May 1, 2012)

Dhughes12 said:


> run!!!


I did! And I barely got to a safe distance, so Im fine but the mailbox and even a couple of the surrounding ones definately will be needing to get replaced.


----------



## ProbateGeek (Oct 13, 2010)

우우아아! 잘 받았지, 대구에서?
사진 좀 빨리 보여주지! 그렇지 안 하면 우린 안 믿어줄텐데... :ss


----------



## atllogix (May 1, 2012)

The Bomb: It shook the building.


----------



## MontyTheMooch (May 27, 2012)

ProbateGeek said:


> 우우아아! 잘 받았지, 대구에서?
> 사진 좀 빨리 보여주지! 그렇지 안 하면 우린 안 믿어줄텐데... :ss


Translated as:

OOo Ah Ah! Good deal, cod?
I'll show you some pictures soon! When we do not believe would not otherwise


----------



## ProbateGeek (Oct 13, 2010)

MontyTheMooch said:


> Translated as:
> 
> OOo Ah Ah! Good deal, cod?
> I'll show you some pictures soon! When we do not believe would not otherwise


Ha, online translators never get Korean right. 대구 is the the city Garron is stationed in, though it is also the word for "cod" the fish (means "big mouth"). The rest was asking that he show us pictures, otherwise we wouldn't believe the bomb - you know, the usual. :biggrin:

And he did, so we're happy! Nice hit, too - the Cubao and the Padron are making my mouth water.


----------



## atllogix (May 1, 2012)

The Aurora Escogidos was an amazing smoke, I also enjoyed the Cubao and the Sultan Ron Stacy, next I'd like to smoke out of it is the unbanded or Leon Jimenez which looks like it may be a long smoke so I'll have to wait til I know I have the time.


----------

